# the ELF



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

This ia a nice and quite symmetrical antler of ash I gathered six months ago. It was well dried and seasoned before being carved. I finished it with linseed oil, camellia oil and beeswax. Thanks for watching. Bob.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great slingshot again Bob


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I really like that one, beautiful. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

another beauty


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

NATURALLY beautiful !


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning Bob


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That sure is a stunner!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The little details like the shape of the handle on this one really sets the great slingshots apart!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful grain in that Ash. Love the shape you gave it, very nice!

So do you mind me asking about how many hours did it take to 
make it once you harvested? Thanks.

Sean


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job bob this reminds me of chepo's work!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

bob, you know how to bring out the natural beauty of the wood and give it a fitting shape. slingshots like yours are rare, and definitely inspiring.
edit: I'll agree with mckee to some part. everything i say above, i can say about chepo as well, yet both have their own style. and more often than not, you can easily tell which catty was made by whom.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful as usual. Great work Bob!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a winner Bob!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice Bob! -- Tex


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

yep!! see all of the above!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sean said:


> Beautiful grain in that Ash. Love the shape you gave it, very nice!
> 
> So do you mind me asking about how many hours did it take to
> make it once you harvested? Thanks.
> ...


Thanks Sean. You have made me think about it for a while....I can say that I've been working on it for a week in my time off, it was about 20 hours carving with knife, rasps and sand-papers.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi mates, thanks a lot for your feedbacks and your kind words. Best, Bob.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pics. Im going to try that oil combo.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Just perfect Bob. What a wonderful natural.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a real gentleman's slingshot. Posh. Great grain in that wood, too.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

bravo indeed. a stunner. you sure can make em'!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well finished bob, looks brilliant..


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

What a beauty. Shape, size, finish, proportions. I hope to be as good one day!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!

-Restita


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

lightleak said:


> What a beauty. Shape, size, finish, proportions. I hope to be as good one day!


You sure will do it mate! Thanks for watching. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for giving me your feedbacks, it's encouraging to have tips and critics about my work. All the best, Bob


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Beautiful grain in that Ash. Love the shape you gave it, very nice!
> 
> So do you mind me asking about how many hours did it take to
> make it once you harvested? Thanks.
> ...


Thanks Sean. You have made me think about it for a while....I can say that I've been working on it for a week in my time off, it was about 20 hours carving with knife, rasps and sand-papers.
[/quote]

Thanks for that Bob, man hours shows in the finish.









sean


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful grain, the wood ash is a work I love, is hard and flexible at the same time, there is much ash in your area?
great job Bob








Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Beautiful grain, the wood ash is a work I love, is hard and flexible at the same time, there is much ash in your area?
> great job Bob
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alf, yes, there's many ash trees in my area, if you like I've got a little one but it's perfect and very symmetrical, ready to carve; it's well dried with the bark off. I can send it to you. And thanks for your feedback mate.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master Bob, thank you very much for the offer, I have the luck to have in my area, today I worked on 2 forks, I'll upload the photos in a few days.

Sincerely thank you very much .... Alf









Deshacer cambios


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice slingshot. I think that one fit perfectly in hand.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

very well made, perfect symmetry.
greetings


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates. Cheers, Bob


----------

